# Apricot BBQ Sauce/Glaze



## teacup13 (Apr 3, 2009)

1 can of apricots halves in light syrup
5-6 tablespoons of your favorite bbq sauce (i used sweet baby rays original)
1 tsp mrs dash original
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tablespoon apple cider vinegar
optional ingredient:
1 chipotle pepper in adobo sauce or 1/2 tsp of mince scotch bonnet pepper

bring your apricots up to a boil and mash them as they are heating up. add the other ingredients and bring back up to a boil. i used an immersion blender and give it a whirl until smooth. then simmered for about 20 minutes until it thickened.

for applying, i put the sauce in a metal bowl, roll each piece of chicken in sauce and put back in smoker. i do this twice


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks!  That sounds really good.  I will definitely give it a try.


----------

